

The London Big-O Meetup - zacharyvoase
http://www.meetup.com/big-o-london/

======
lewispollard
Signed up but had a very hard time thinking of an answer to the mandatory
question "what's your favourite data structure?"!

~~~
Yhippa
I am ashamed to admit that when I was in undergrad I thought red-black trees
were the coolest. I liked the mechanics of rotations and the overall balancing
of the structure. I still think it's interesting but haven't really used
anything beyond lists, sets, and maps in practice.

~~~
zacharyvoase
The reason I started this meetup was because so many people feel like this :)

The funny thing is, 'lists, sets and maps' aren't actually specific data
structures—they're actually collections of operations with certain
expectations (a.k.a an 'interface'). How is an associative array implemented,
for example? The language you use, which provides you with a standard
implementation, has made that decision for you. But there are so many more,
and they all have trade-offs.

------
ksikka
O(man) I'm busy then but I would love to come to this in the future! Cool
event! Consider inviting professors from CMU, including but not limited to Guy
Blelloch and Robert Harper.

